# My 3 gallon tank log



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought that since I will start using all the Seachem Products for fertilizing the plants, I would start a journal to keep track of the progress. Darla seem to be recovering from the columnaris too.

Last night I did a little trimming. The plants in the tank now are:
Ludwigia Peruensi
Golden Lloydiella
Java Fern
Amazon Sword
Bacopa monnier
And, I have idea what the one in the front right corner is.

This is the tank after the trimming last night:


















Now all I gotta do is go buy another ml syringe 'cuz I cant find mine anywhere!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Tank looks nice! Just a warning...with the Seachem ferts, you'll soon have so many extra plant trimmings, you won't know what to do with them. My tanks have turned into small jungles. :lol:

Those ml syringes like to go missing. I swear they're hiding out somewhere with all my pens and bobby pins. >.<


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> Tank looks nice! Just a warning...with the Seachem ferts, you'll soon have so many extra plant trimmings, you won't know what to do with them. My tanks have turned into small jungles. :lol:
> 
> Those ml syringes like to go missing. I swear they're hiding out somewhere with all my pens and bobby pins. >.<


Good to hear that about Seachem....that's the whole idea! Betta heaven is the intention, and I can garden in the winter. I have 2-2.5gal that I have just tossed bad trimmings into...some aren't so bad now.

My ml syringe ends up in the darndest places - lol...I even checked the freezer, but it's not there!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I've had a bunch of bad trimmings turn into really nice plants. My favorite is a stem of pennywort that had no leaves left. It turned into a bushy 3" patch in a few weeks. 

Can I ask how it would end up in the freezer? :lol:


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> I've had a bunch of bad trimmings turn into really nice plants. My favorite is a stem of pennywort that had no leaves left. It turned into a bushy 3" patch in a few weeks.
> 
> Can I ask how it would end up in the freezer? :lol:


ya know, lol, it's like you set something down when you're grabbing something else...I figured since I found the scissors in there once..maybe!
It's been way worse since surgery on my left hand....

Yay! my pennywort has a chance - lol....I have leaves still....


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Islandgaliam said:


> ya know, lol, it's like you set something down when you're grabbing something else...I figured since I found the scissors in there once..maybe!
> It's been way worse since surgery on my left hand....
> 
> Yay! my pennywort has a chance - lol....I have leaves still....


I've had a few plants make comebacks like that...I have some ludwigia that was almost 100% melted. Took it a few months, but I finally have a couple of stems growing.  I was also down to one stem of hydrocotyle. The one stem climbed up my driftwood, and is slowly but surely carpeting my 2.5 gallon. :-D

I found a big syringe in a clean t-shirt once. I used it to empty my old reef tank's protein skimmer. Only thing I could figure was that I set it down on my dresser, and it fell in somehow. :shock: My shirt was algae stained, lol.

Hand surgery sounds really nasty. :shock: Why did you need it?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> I've had a few plants make comebacks like that...I have some ludwigia that was almost 100% melted. Took it a few months, but I finally have a couple of stems growing.  I was also down to one stem of hydrocotyle. The one stem climbed up my driftwood, and is slowly but surely carpeting my 2.5 gallon. :-D
> 
> I found a big syringe in a clean t-shirt once. I used it to empty my old reef tank's protein skimmer. Only thing I could figure was that I set it down on my dresser, and it fell in somehow. :shock: My shirt was algae stained, lol.
> 
> Hand surgery sounds really nasty. :shock: Why did you need it?


It is the worst, even if it is my left hand. I had trigger thumb release and basal thumb arthroplasty (thumb joint was collapsing). It's been 4 months, got another 2 months or so before it is totally healed, I sure hope. The hardest part is the hauling of the 1 gallon jugs of water for the tanks...I just had to set up that 20g - lol...


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 1...Can't wait for that Sword to grow up and fill in the back. Went to lfs on Whidbey, they told me to go to Island Drug and they would have syringe with ml markings...the gal gave me 3 at no charge! Made sure she knew they were for ferts - lol
Ferts: Total Pellets in substrate 
EXCEL 1.5
IRON 0.3
FLOURISH 0.2
PHOSPHORUS	0.2
NITROGEN	0.2


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

One week of ferts:


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You may want to add potassium to your ferts. Also trace, but that one is not really needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I do add potassium and trace, twice a week; the above was what Seachem recommended on the first day.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

beautiful tank, can't wait to ser the growth!... I was just looking around for the best fertilizer for my plants, well we'll see how much they grow!!!.. Goodluck!!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

O so do you dose everything? I wish I could afford that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> beautiful tank, can't wait to ser the growth!... I was just looking around for the best fertilizer for my plants, well we'll see how much they grow!!!.. Goodluck!!


Thanks! It looks much prettier in person. I have read nothing but good stuff about SeaChem Products so here goes!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

It's been a bit since I posted to this journal. A pic of the tank today, before the water change and trim


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I am doing an experiment with the Nesea Gold to see how it does in this tank. I removed the sword and the jave fern; these look so much better in the 10g. The couple stems of ludwigia rubin turned very red, so I added some more. It just amazes me at how little I do to this tank and most stuff does so well in it.

From the top:









The front:









And, the Darlin' Darla 


















Stay tuned...I will get this Nesea Gold growing right!!!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

7 Days later...the Nesea Golden is flourishing..YES!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Another 7 days...quite pleased with this lil tank


----------

